# Am I cheating my subwoofer with 2 channel stereo?



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

I find I like TV and movies better with 2 channel stereo. When I set my speakers up right it sounds like there's a center channel. Now I don't know what I'm missing, maybe nothing. I know movies are made for 5.1+ so who knows. But at a minimum, am I cheating myself of low frequencies with 2ch stereo? Will the bass ever make it there? (I don't have a sub.)


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Well first off, if you like what you hear then that's the most important part. Depending I your speakers, you may be missing a lot of low frequency material, especially in the sub 80Hz range. What type of speakers do you have?


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Axiom M22ti. I read after I posted how I'd need two pair of speaker wires, how to hook it up and all. But if I have the front two and the sub, will I ever hear/feel the "thump," I would with movies like if I was using pro-logic and movies?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I should have asked this previously but what type of reciever do you have? Depending on what type of calibration tool it uses, a subwoofer would make a huge difference.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Yamaha HTR-5930. Not a lot of configuration there.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It does have a sub output and I think there is a place in the menu that you can set the crossover if I recall. I would definitely add a sub personally, you will notice quite a difference.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Dale Rasco said:


> It does have a sub output and I think there is a place in the menu that you can set the crossover if I recall. I would definitely add a sub personally, you will notice quite a difference.


It has a sub output, but I don't use that do I? I thought I ran the wires from the amp to the sub and the sub to the speakers, since I'm using 2ch stereo.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

goodears said:


> I find I like TV and movies better with 2 channel stereo. ....... Will the bass ever make it there? (I don't have a sub.)





goodears said:


> It has a sub output, but I don't use that do I? I thought I ran the wires from the amp to the sub and the sub to the speakers, since I'm using 2ch stereo.


You do have a sub? If so, follow the instructions to connect it directly to the sub out on the AVR and use set menus to configure and balance it.


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

Of course, if you are OK with what you hearing now, be happy!
Could you be happier?
Yes, in my opinion, there is a good reason for a center channel, and a good argument that it is the most important one.
If you don't agree, compare your sound with that at a local high quality theater.
If, after this, you decide for a center channel, then there are many options.
As there are for bass.
Be happy!


----------

